# Another go at egg sharing and absolutely terrified!!



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey ladies, 

Hope your all well.

Last year I became an egg donor and during collection unfortunately I had a bladder injury resulting in me being rushed to hospital and having to have an emergency  operation. I recovered well and used my frozen eggs 2 was implanted using assisted hatching but did not result in a pregnancy sadly.

So I'm on day 6 of Gonol f injections and all is looking good the only thing is as it's getting closer to egg collection date I'm becoming more anxious. It is unlikely to happen again but it just terrifies me. Family & friends think I'm crazy going through it all again., they don't understand like you ladies will.

What has saddened me also is my recipient did not conceive either. 

Xxx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh my goodness I can't imagine how awful that must have been! Sending u lots of best wishes for this round x


----------

